

One of the most amazing feats in chess history just happened, and no one noticed - jonathansizz
http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2014/09/sinquefield_cup_one_of_the_most_amazing_feats_in_chess_history_just_happened.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336578)

